# Wispynook Poodles Go Swimming



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_More fun!


_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Fun in the mud and the rushes!


_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Spoospirit,
You just absolutely made my morning! I love your photography as much as I love the great things you do with your spoos! Your love for your dogs shines through in every photograph! I wish I could capture Lacey like that 
The picture of all 4 dogs at the end of the dock is amazing. I'd be hanging that above my fireplace. If I ever get to the north east, I'd love a chance to meet you and all the Wispynook kids.
Thanks for starting my morning off right!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It just doesn't get any better than this!


After our wonderful swim, we headed for our agility class and arrived an hour early so that we could groom them out and put up their hair. Our instructor arrived wishing she had her camera with her to get a picture of all of our spoos lying around waiting their turn to get sprayed, brushed out and hair up. When we were done, you would never have known they had gone swimming and played hard earlier.

_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Spoospirit,
> You just absolutely made my morning! I love your photography as much as I love the great things you do with your spoos! Your love for your dogs shines through in every photograph! I wish I could capture Lacey like that
> The picture of all 4 dogs at the end of the dock is amazing. I'd be hanging that above my fireplace. If I ever get to the north east, I'd love a chance to meet you and all the Wispynook kids.
> Thanks for starting my morning off right!!


_Thanks! And, you are welcome. 

We would love to meet our fellow PF friends. You never know what the future will bring.

That photo at the end of the dock seems to be the favorite of everyone; even my fellow pro-photographers. I was out in the water up to my waist with my $5,000 camera :scared: But it was well worth it!_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Totally awesome!! I love the pictures!! Your spoos look gorgeous all wet, romping in the water.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

LOVE your pictures! Made me smile


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow you got some excellent shots!! Love the second set of pics, they are fabulous!! You are braver than I, taking your camera out on the water to get those shots.  But it definitely paid off, beautiful photographs. Looks like everybody had such a fun time!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What a day you ALL had, swimming, grooming and agility! My god agility woops my butt!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome pics! But wait... aren't you missing some dogs?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!!! Looks like a great time was had by all!!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Fabulous photos! They look like they are having so much fun! You captured the water fun just fine!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow :O What wonderful pictures you have!!! I don't know if your already on Flickr but there's a standard poodle/caniche royal group that would love your photography. I mean it!
Beautiful shots and GORGEOUS spoos!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL PHOTOGRAPHS, Deb. 

Everyone looks like they had a blast. I love how a poodle, even when totally wet, still retains that air of elegance and sophistication. It's breathtaking !

Thanks for sharing your spoo outing with us.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to agree - I LOVE the second one in the second set of the four of them on the dock. I have not been that brave with my $5000 camera/lens!! Maybe if you could guarantee no one would splash me!! LOL


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oooh, I get excited when I see a new set of pictures from you! What a great day...I love how your dogs really get to be dogs, you can see their absolute joy of life, and your joy in watching their joy! I'm not sure that made sense but I really do love your pics, such gorgeous dogs having the time of their lives! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Wow :O What wonderful pictures you have!!! I don't know if your already on Flickr but there's a standard poodle/caniche royal group that would love your photography. I mean it!
> Beautiful shots and GORGEOUS spoos!


_I have a few things on Flickr but wasn't aware of the group. I'm going to check that out...thanks for the heads up. Thanks for the compliment.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Awesome pics! But wait... aren't you missing some dogs?


_LOL! Taffy is not BIG on water fun. That is why I am seen in some photos teaching her to relax and swim with confidence. She stayed on the land for the most part and watched everyone else play. She didn't mind a bit that she wasn't expected to join in the water fun...LOL But she is in some of the photos. You'll find a couple that actually have five poodles in them if you can separate the dark ones from each other. Even I had a had time telling who was who in some of them.__ I wished that she was in the one on the dock....oh, well._


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Always love seeing the two of you taking your group on a fun outing--winter, spring, summer or fall!!! You have such an awesome group. What about Brandy? Bet she could show Taffy how to have fun in the water!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Always love seeing the two of you taking your group on a fun outing--winter, spring, summer or fall!!! You have such an awesome group. What about Brandy? Bet she could show Taffy how to have fun in the water!



_NO DOUBT! She adores the water. We just can't fit another dog in that Subaru...LOL. Especially one as large as Brandy!! 

She is also suffering from seasonal allergies and there are tons of weeds and such that have gone to seed right now. She is having an awful time. I have to give her Benedryl so she doesn't go crazy and have ordered a hydrocortosone shampoo for her and can't wait for it to arrive. I'm also looking at a topical spray with hydrocortosone in it. She hasn't been this bad in a few years. Gotta get that girl comfortable again._


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _I have a few things on Flickr but wasn't aware of the group. I'm going to check that out...thanks for the heads up. Thanks for the compliment.
> _


Here is the link!
Flickr: The Standard Poodle - Caniche Royal ( SPCR ) group © Pool

People on there would love your photography. It's a little community where we get to share our photography and spoos!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> Here is the link!
> Flickr: The Standard Poodle - Caniche Royal ( SPCR ) group © Pool
> 
> People on there would love your photography. It's a little community where we get to share our photography and spoos!



_Thank you Penjilum!_


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, thank you for the Flickr link , Penjilum. It will be fun to visit.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you Penjilum!_





pudel luv said:


> Yes, thank you for the Flickr link , Penjilum. It will be fun to visit.



Your both welcome!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit:


WOW it surely was a great day for your dogs and you as well.

I wish we had such beautiful scenery here or such a gorgeous lake with wilderness around...

We do have a lake but mostly inhabited by boated and seakdoos.. GRRRR

The scenery is magnificent.

I admire how you care for your dogs and how you stimulate them by offering such wonderful outings which benefit them immensly both psychologically and phypsically.

Great shots and a great day for you all !

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoospirit:
> 
> 
> WOW it surely was a great day for your dogs and you as well.
> ...


_Thank you. We love to share, as you all know. 

Too bad your lake is full of activity. We are lucky to have ponds and small lakes that have little activity as people rather go to the seven mile lake where they have plenty of room to run their boats and seados. We are just plain lucky to live where we do._


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _ I was out in the water up to my waist with my $5,000 camera :scared: But it was well worth it!_


Spoospirit: Your camera may be pricey, but your photos are _priceless!!_ What great fortune to be a poodle in your care, or in your company! They live with such gusto, and then they "pretty up" so nicely. Once again I have to say I just _love_ your Alfie! He totally enchants me. Should he dive off the dock and keep swimming the waterways, I hope he finds himself in the Delaware River near me. I will not hurry to return him! Super, great to be included in your latest outing via photos and, as I bonus, I didn't even have to get wet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Spoospirit: Your camera may be pricey, but your photos are _priceless!!_ What great fortune to be a poodle in your care, or in your company! They live with such gusto, and then they "pretty up" so nicely. Once again I have to say I just _love_ your Alfie! He totally enchants me. Should he dive off the dock and keep swimming the waterways, I hope he finds himself in the Delaware River near me. I will not hurry to return him! Super, great to be included in your latest outing via photos and, as I bonus, I didn't even have to get wet.


_Im so glad you enjoyed our latest adventure. If our precious Alfie ever goes missing, I know where to find him...LOL You can enjoy his company until we get there!_


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you. We love to share, as you all know.
> 
> Too bad your lake is full of activity. We are lucky to have ponds and small lakes that have little activity as people rather go to the seven mile lake where they have plenty of room to run their boats and seados. We are just plain lucky to live where we do._





Spoospirit:

Off topic but I have been meaning to ask.. has your son returned home yet, or is he still there ?

Did your son give you any idea of when the troops will completely pull out.

I wish him a speedy come back home.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Spoospirit:
> ...



_I am very pleased and excited to say that Aaron has arrived somewhere in the states. His wife checked her banking online and found that he had used his debit card in LA. We still don't know where he is right now and may not for a bit yet. I know that he has to go through debriefing and I have no idea how long that takes. He should be out by the end of October to return to his family. 

Since we are incommunicado at the moment, I am unable to ask questions like that. After the debriefing, he may not be able to speak about it either. We'll have to wait and see.

Thank you so much for asking. Actually, I was remiss in not updating everyone on his progress._


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoospirit:

This is GREAT news !! I have no doubt that as his mom you are more than relieved, I can only imagine.

I fully understand the discretion involved in this type of information, I only wish we will pull alltogether from those areas as it is my firm belief that things will never change in those countries no matter the amount of time the U.S. troops stay there.

I am glad your son is back home on safe land.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Great pics! Your dogs all look so happy. Glad to hear your son is back in the states.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great pics spoospirit, thanks for sharing! Jasper is anxiously waiting for the tourists to go home so he can have the ocean/beach back for romping.

The pack looks smaller. Are you guys down another spoo?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> Great pics spoospirit, thanks for sharing! Jasper is anxiously waiting for the tourists to go home so he can have the ocean/beach back for romping.
> 
> The pack looks smaller. Are you guys down another spoo?


_No...it's because Taffy hung back on the shore most of the time. I taught her to swim that day. She is a bit nervous of water and I let her be comfortable on shore until I was ready to take her out and help her get over the panic and relax in the water. Once she was quiet, I released her to swim back to the shore. She did it several times and I was very happy with her progress. She still doesn't have enough confidence to run out and jump in the water like the others but I'm sure it will come eventually._
_
I'll bet you will be thrilled when you get the beaches back to yourself again!_


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _No...it's because Taffy hung back on the shore most of the time. I taught her to swim that day. She is a bit nervous of water and I let her be comfortable on shore until I was ready to take her out and help her get over the panic and relax in the water. Once she was quiet, I released her to swim back to the shore. She did it several times and I was very happy with her progress. She still doesn't have enough confidence to run out and jump in the water like the others but I'm sure it will come eventually._
> _
> I'll bet you will be thrilled when you get the beaches back to yourself again!_


Don't you have 6 spoos still? I'm sure Taffy will get the hang of swimming soon.

Our town was so much more enjoyable today with the tourists gone. (sorry tourists ) Now for the beach to belong to the dogs again and life will be good!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

The pack looks smaller. Are you guys down another spoo?[/QUOTE]

I think Angel and Jester are missing, did you give them away? Wonderful news about your son......wait until he sees the new tattoo and all the poodles......when he left who and how many did you have?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Deb everyone looks happy ! I need to hurry up and move to a house with a pool so my doggies can enjoy swimming more.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yes, Angel and Jester have been rehomed. Jester became very dominant and Dianne had a great deal of difficulty training him. He always had the rest of the spoos in an uproar. She had him neutered and rehomed him with a family with children, whom he loves. Angel's bite went off by quite a bit and she developed a serious sway-back. She, too, was spayed and placed with a family with children who love her to death. 

We had Ivy for several months as well. She also had a bite that went off and her head became heavy/ugly. She was on conformationally in many other ways, but we did not want to breed that head. She also developed slight cherry eye as she was maturing. She was also spayed and placed in a good home.

It would be nice if we could keep all of the dogs even if they don't work out but it is not financially or physically feasible. We feel it is better for them to be placed into a loving home while they are still young rather than keep them a couple of years to see if they will straighten out.

My son left a year ago when we had Billy, Grace, Taffy, Chantel and Ivy. We have since purchased our darling Alfie. 

Aaron lives with his family in Virginia so it isn't going to mean much to him as far as mom's dogs go. Although, he likes my dogs when he comes to visit. He is heading from Fort Dix in NJ to Fort Eustis in VA where he and his family live as we speak. Aaron will be 36 on September 16th. He went into the army on the early sign up while in high school, left shortly after he graduated and has been moving from base to base ever since. I sure do miss him. VA is the closest he has ever lived to home and he has only a few years left to retirement. I actually get to go down there and visit occasionally! I can't wait to see him and catch up on all the things he missed for the last year.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I always so enjoy the photos of your furkids. Always gorgeous and such a treat. I love your Spoos and the life they live.

I am so happy to hear your son is back on home turf where he is safe. It must be quite a feeling for the families of returning soldiers.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your son coming home. I bet you can't wait to see him!

That's too bad about Ivy, she seemed so sweet and beautiful from what you posted. How is the dominant dog adjusting to life with kids? I knew you'd only had Poodles for a short time but didn't realize you had to rehome three of the ones you bought already. How difficult that must have been! 

Are you showing Alfie at all in September or October? I think Jasper is going back in. Then he'll come out to grow coat until Spring probably. It strikes me as funny since the boy is all hair, but I know in the puppy cut they don't keep a lot on their chest. I do wish his bangs would quickly grow another inch, it drives me crazy trying to keep it under the band!

Btw... 6 days until we're allowed back on the beach LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL...We are working mostly on Alfie's top knot so a lot of brushing, spraying, banding. And, yes, there are always wayward strands of hair that don't quite stay in the bands. But, it is coming along slowly. He is growing hair on his pack and the back of his neck really well but the top hair is slower growing. We put him in the conti and he needs to grow hair now so we are skipping September/October shows for him. We hope to have him back in the ring in the spring. His coat is not thick enough to be competitive at this time.

In the meantime, we are working with three of our spoos on obedience so we can start showing them for that and get their CD's.

We really loved Ivy. It took Dianne weeks to decide which direction to go in with her. I had forgotten, but she was hocky in the back as well as the other two things I mentioned. We definitely could not breed that. It was hard to give here up but we just couldn't justify using her in a breeding program.

Jester adjusted well to a home with children. His dominance was with other dogs; no mater how big or how unfriendly. It was an accident waiting to happen and created a lot of stress for us. He was a funny, loving little guy but we just couldn't break him of some bad habits that we were worried about.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Rockporters said:


> Congratulations on your son coming home. I bet you can't wait to see him!
> 
> That's too bad about Ivy, she seemed so sweet and beautiful from what you posted. How is the dominant dog adjusting to life with kids? I knew you'd only had Poodles for a short time but didn't realize you had to rehome three of the ones you bought already. How difficult that must have been!
> 
> ...



No, it does not look like we will be showing Alfie to at LEAST the end of November, and that will only be to give him some more exposure to it, not with the idea of winning, as he is in Conti now and needs to grow his coat out. I don't expect him to be ready for serious competition till spring. We tried NOT to clip off as much puppy coat as most of the puppies in the ring had off them as we knew Alfie was getting close to a year old and would have to go into Conti and have to grow it back out. But, enough was taken off that he needs to fill in and, of course, his top knot and pack needs to grow as he is still young and doesn't have a ton of it yet!

Best of luck with Jasper!!! I hope he does well and then grows his coat quickly for you. That is the hardest part of it.. growing the coat...sigh!


About the dogs we had to rehome...
Jester was our first poodle, got him when out with our mom (who had Alzheimer's and passed away 10 months ago). She fell for Jester and I got him as Deb and I figured he would be great to take to the nursing home when we visited/took our mom out (which we did twice a week). Se loved having him go, he was an adorable boy and loved people immensely. I got him neutered at 5 months old. He was a bit dog dominate which I worked with him with and taught him that when meeting dogs out, he had to sit and be quiet, then could go up to and meet the dog if the other person wanted to let their dog say "hi" and he was perfectly fine. BUT, for some reason he had a thing about trying to pick fights and dominate my Doberman, who was 7 years old at the time. My Dobie was great in that at first she would just snarl at him when he would off the cuff just go at her. I tried to train him to not do it, but he would not do it all the time. He would be fine with her then all of a sudden, he would be walking by her, she would be laying down sleeping on the floor and he would jump on her, biting and snarling. It was too stressful for my Dobie and one day she bit him leaving two small bite holes on his head. Nothing serious as far as a wound goes, but it was enough for me to decide that he needed a home without another dog. He went to a home with a lady that had to put her small dog to sleep due to old age and had no other dogs and two teenage girls. They took him on a trial basis and he worked out great with them. I saw him twice since then and he and they are doing great. 

As Deb said about Angel... I got her for various purposes. One, as with all our dogs, as a loving family member, but also with the view of future showing and breeding. She had some lovely Ch's behind her on her father's side. As she matured, after she was 6 months old, I noticed that her bite was going off and she had a definite sway back. By the time she was 10 months old, her bite was off more and her back was very noticeably swayed at a stack and noticeable even just standing on her own. Obviously, as much as we love our dogs, this is not something we would ever want to breed into our lines. She had a lovely personality and was very sweet, but those faults were NOT ones we would knowingly breed. I got her spayed and placed in a home with a lovely couple who already had one Standard Poodle and was looking for another.

Ivy, again, was a lovely, sweet natured, fun girl. I agonized for some weeks on rehoming her. Again, it was due to faults in her that I did not want to pass on. Her head was becoming a bit clunky (now, this was not a major concern and I could have dealt with this) but she had a cherry eye and that, along with her head type, made me concerned. But the final thing that made me make the decision was that when she got about 3 months old, I noticed she was looking a little hocky in the back...as she matured, it got worse till she was very hocky. That is one thing I did not want to breed into our line of poodles, so between that and the cherry eye, I made the hard decision to rehome her. Again, she was spayed and is living with a husband and wife who adore her to death.

All three of these are living within 50 miles of us. As much as we would have loved to keep every one of them, it is not feasible nor right for them. Our goal is not only to have loving family members, but to also show and breed. I realize there will be some on here that will not understand the fact that we rehomed them. Now, Jester was NEVER purchased with the thought of using him for breeding and he would still be here if I did not feel it was in his best interest because of his unbreakable need to dominate my Dobie, Jade. I was concerned that Jade would finally get very upset with him and do serious damage to him. Every time I think of Jester, it is with a smile and fond memories of his comic personality. He was a comic and a joy in all other ways. Now, with Angel and Ivy, not only did they have to have wonderful temperaments (which they did) for our breeding program, but structure HAS to be taken into account. All dogs have some fault(s) and are used fine for breeding, but all aspics of these faults need to be taken into consideration if we want to be looked at as responsible in our breeding program. And hard decisions have to be made.

Deb and I are doing this together, we will at NO time have a "kennel" situation in which dogs live in kennel runs (without human love/interaction) just so we can use them to show/breed. Now, some breeders do this, that is up to them, but our dogs are family members as WELL as our dogs we work with/show and will breed when the time comes. So, we cannot keep all the dogs that we get/have gotten if they will not be able to work in our program as that dog would end up without the same attention as it needs and deserves.

None of these choices were taken lightly, and all care was given to the ones placed out to have a home at least as good as what they had become accustomed to. I had people call for each of them that I refused to let them go to. So, that is why you don't see any of those three in the pics of our dogs anymore.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, now that I wrote a book on Deb's photo thread...LOL.. I am going to get my pics ready and post a thread of them. 
Sorry for the novel, Deb. :biggrin1: Didn't realize how long it was till I posted it. eep:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love your photos and your dogs also! great pictures as usual! Ginger finally jujped off the sidde of the pool this year instead of going down the stiars - why? because I threw in her favorite ball and no way was she not gonna get it! lol Teddy still won't go in on his own but I got him to bring me the ball a few fimes after i put him in the water. I made them both swim laps this year because I couldnt walk them - they really do love the water! Mr T just wo't admit it! lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I love your photos and your dogs also! great pictures as usual! Ginger finally jujped off the sidde of the pool this year instead of going down the stiars - why? because I threw in her favorite ball and no way was she not gonna get it! lol Teddy still won't go in on his own but I got him to bring me the ball a few fimes after i put him in the water. I made them both swim laps this year because I couldnt walk them - they really do love the water! Mr T just wo't admit it! lol


LOL, that sounds like Deb's Billy. We know, deep down inside, he LOVES the water. 

That is great that you have a pool that you can do this with for the dogs. It is such great exercise. So, you will have a "dock diving" dog before you know it! Good girl, Ginger! LOL


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jester's Mom, You don't have to explain yourself to me. I missed Ivy in the photo and didn't know she had been rehomed. It must have been hard for you to rehome so many dogs in that short span along with losing your Mom. I'm sorry for the loss of your Mother. I lost my Mom in 2008, I know how difficult it is.

It's too bad that you guys didn't have a reputable breeder that could've mentored you while starting out. That would have been ideal! Could have saved you, and the dogs, some heartache. While nothing is ever guaranteed, a good breeder can usually pinpoint a show prospect and have a decent idea of how their dogs will turn out. Hopefully you've learned from the initial mistakes and can be more informed/prepared going forward. It's all a learning process.

That's too bad about Jester and your Dobe. I'd never seen your Dobe in any of the photos so didn't know you had one. Love them! They are such beautiful dogs, I'd love to see photos. Does he/she get along well with the Standards? If only we had space to have one of each breed of dog, I would be dangerous . 

Thanks for the well wishes with Jasper's hair. I'm somewhat looking forward to switching over to the continental trim. Shaved legs = less hair to mat . Good luck growing out Alfie's coat. I look forward to seeing him in the ring, and perhaps meeting you both at a show sometime in the Spring.


----------

